

Show HN: Simple web app for teams - hiburo
https://vimeo.com/87337303

======
checker659
How is it different than, say, Basecamp?

~~~
lauriswtf
This app is much simpler and cleaner than Basecamp. It has a great mix of
features - I really like the kanban board, achievements and time counter.

